# Time to go?



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it time for my betta to go? He is moping around at the bottom, he was sick and i am treating him with melafix and he wont eat, and of course not blowing bubbles at the moment. Is it time for him to die?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

he might recover. But are you saying your gonig to kill him?


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

How long have you been treating him? Not completely familiar with your situation, but it may be time to do a 100% water change and give him all fresh water. Too much medicine could be making him mopey. If the treatment period is over, I would consider giving him a completely fresh start with a clean bowl and clean water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

i've onle ben keeping bettas for about 2 weeks...lol

but I have noticed that with my other fish, occasionally, if i add too much medication for something, like us, they get sluggish and stuff.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Of course I am not going to kill him! Yes it is the last day of his treatment but the back of the melafix i have says to only do a 25% change in water after I am done. Do you still reccomend a 100% water change? Because I am buying a new tank today anyways


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

If you have him in an uncycled tank or bowl, I would just go ahead and do a 100% water change. If you're concerned about disturbing a well-established cycle, then maybe a 50% water change. I would get as much of the medicine out of there as possible, as soon as treatment is over.

JMO. I am not the most experienced fishkeeper around here. Have had my betta for a few months now, and had to cure him of ich. He made it, so I must have done something right!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

How old is he, or how long have you had him? He's not getting old is he?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Ive had him for around a month and by the pet store tag it said he was born june 22nd 2007


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

He's still mopey and I just put him in a 5 Gallon Eclipse


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

Melafix is made from tea tree *oil* and isn't good for bettas. It can coat their labyrinth organ and make it hard for them to get air. I'd suggest doing a 50-75% water change and not using any more melafix. That could be why he is sluggish. 

What are you treating him for?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I did a 100% change, I put him in a new tank with new water and everything. I took him out with a topfin 4" net and just put him in very carefully but he is still moping around at the bottom


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I am treating him for some fungus that was on him but the period of treatment is over now so he should be fine...hopefully


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

He may just need a little more time to recover.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah he is recovered and hungry! But what I cannot figure out is why my biowheel filter is not moving, anybody know about this? Btw I have the eclipse system 5 by marineland if that helps


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah in my new tank it is around there, my betta is very happy now, i gave him this big rock like ornament in there and he love to swim through and around it, if any of you guys have any experience with a bio-wheel filter could you check out my new topic pleasE?


----------

